# Tick Zapper?



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

So has anyone (successfully) tried this?

TickZapper electrocutes ticks-Elite K-9

Does it work? It seems like a good way to kill those little pests and detach them easily.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

i just use the tick twister-cheap perfect every time.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> i just use the tick twister-cheap perfect every time.



What is that/where do you get it? I had to pull one off of Berlin's eyebrow recently, it had just attached and was tiny, it was SO HARD to get out. Especially because I couldnt part the fur there, so he kept flinching when I would pull cause I'd get hairs with it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I bought mine at petco.

Tick Twister at PETCO

I have used it to pull a small one off of an ear fold near the skull.....once you slide it in you just twirl and it is fast. Each time it has also removed the mouthparts.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I bought mine at petco.
> 
> Tick Twister at PETCO
> 
> I have used it to pull a small one off of an ear fold near the skull.....once you slide it in you just twirl and it is fast. Each time it has also removed the mouthparts.


Oh neat! Thanks! Thats a ton cheaper too.


----------

